# [RISOLTO]-Problemi con mplayer

## _Rugg_

Ciao tutti...

Ho un piccolo problemino riguardante mplayer... ogni volta che apro un film e cerco di mandare avanti o indietro con le freccie della tastiera, mi va in crash e mi si chiude tutto...

ecco il mio .mplayer/config:

```

vo = xv

```

sapreste dirmi il perchè?Last edited by _Rugg_ on Wed Dec 22, 2004 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma lanci con gmplayer o mplayer?

----------

## gutter

Lancia:

```
mplayer <nome_file>
```

e pasta l'output dopo il crash.

----------

## _Rugg_

Provo ad aprirli con tutte e due ma mi da sempre errore...poi mi dice che manca una certa libdv.so.4 come libreria ... ho provato a riemergerla ma niente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta quello che vorrebbe compilarti revdep-rebuild -p (si trova nel pacchetto gentoolkit)

----------

## _Rugg_

il revdep-rebuild -p mi vuole compilare solo open-office-bin

e questo è quanto esce fuori quando lancio mplayer per aprire qualche file

mplaye: error while loading sharing libraries: libdv.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
# emerge -pv mplayer
```

Hai gia' provato a ricompilare mplayer

----------

## _Rugg_

si già ci ho provato

questo è l'emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7  +3dfx +3dnow +3dnowex +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -cdparanoia +debug +directfb -divx4linux -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gnome +gtk +ipv6 -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad +matroska -matrox +mmx -mmx2 +mpeg -mythtv +nas -network +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -svga -tga -theora +truetype +v4l -v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## GhePeU

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> il revdep-rebuild -p mi vuole compilare solo open-office-bin
> 
> e questo è quanto esce fuori quando lancio mplayer per aprire qualche file
> 
> mplaye: error while loading sharing libraries: libdv.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

ricompila media-libs/libdv

----------

## _Rugg_

Fatto ma l'errore è sempre uguale...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

posta

```

ls -l /usr/lib/libdv.*

```

se c'e':

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 353184 Nov  3 12:01 /usr/lib/libdv.a

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    771 Nov  3 12:01 /usr/lib/libdv.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     14 Nov  3 12:01 /usr/lib/libdv.so -> libdv.so.4.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     14 Nov  3 12:01 /usr/lib/libdv.so.4 -> libdv.so.4.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 113396 Nov  3 12:01 /usr/lib/libdv.so.4.0.0

```

allora non capisco perche' non vada.

----------

## _Rugg_

C'è questo:

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 733666 Dec 20 17:28 /usr/lib/libdv.a

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    689 Dec 20 17:28 /usr/lib/libdv.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     14 Dec 20 17:28 /usr/lib/libdv.so -> libdv.so.2.1.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     14 Dec 20 17:28 /usr/lib/libdv.so.2 -> libdv.so.2.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 109232 Dec 20 17:28 /usr/lib/libdv.so.2.1.0

```

[/code]

----------

## GhePeU

che versione hai installato?

la mia (0.102) comprende questi files:

```
media-libs/libdv-0.102 *

CONTENTS:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/dubdv

/usr/bin/encodedv

/usr/bin/dvconnect

/usr/bin/playdv

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libdv.a

/usr/lib/pkgconfig

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdv.pc

/usr/lib/libdv.so.4.0.0

/usr/lib/libdv.la

/usr/lib/libdv.so -> libdv.so.4.0.0 1099699967

/usr/lib/libdv.so.4 -> libdv.so.4.0.0 1099699967

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/TODO.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/NEWS.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/INSTALL.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/COPYING.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/AUTHORS.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/COPYRIGHT.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/README.dvconnect.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/README.encoder.gz

/usr/share/doc/libdv-0.102/ChangeLog.gz

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/dvconnect.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/encodedv.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/playdv.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/dubdv.1.gz

/usr/include

/usr/include/libdv

/usr/include/libdv/dv.h

/usr/include/libdv/dv1394.h

/usr/include/libdv/dv_types.h
```

----------

## _Rugg_

ho la libdv-0.99-r1

----------

## motaboy

Allora ha idue possibilita':

o installi la libdv corretta,

o ricompili mplayer in modo che usi quelle che hai adesso.

Comunque il problema di base e' che per qualche motivo hai cancellato la libdv.

un 

```

emerge -Du mplayer

```

te lo avrebbe mostrato

----------

## _Rugg_

Il fatto del libdv l'ho sistemato ora però ricevo una cosa del genere

```

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel  233.8 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 6)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/fabio/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/fabio/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/fabio/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/fabio/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/fabio/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

In riproduzione [DivX - Ita] - Torque_(Oper@)dvdscr.1.avi

Rilevato formato file AVI!

VIDEO:  [DX50]  640x272  24bpp  23.976 fps  1018.1 kbps (124.3 kbyte/s)

Informazioni sulla clip: 

 Software: Nandub v1.0rc2

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 16000->176400 (128.0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 44100 hz, little endian signed int 

AF_pre: 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione richiesta dal vo - 640 x 272 (csp preferito: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect è 2.35:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [xv] 640x272 => 640x272 Planar YV12 

A:  14.3 V:  14.2 A-V:  0.093 ct:  0.009  341/341   0%  0%  0.0% 0 0 74%

MPlayer interrotto dal segnale 4 nel modulo: decode_video 

- MPlayer è stato interrotto dal segnale 'Istruzione illegale'.

  Solitamente questo avviene quando si esegue il programma su un processore

  diverso da quello per cui è stato compilato/ottimizzato. Verificalo!- MPlayer è stato interrotto per un errore nell'uso della CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Ricompila MPlayer con --enable-debug e crea un baktrace ed un disassemblato

  con 'gdb'. Per i dettagli, leggi DOCS/it/bugreports.html#crash

- MPlayer è andato in crash. Questo non dovrebbe accadere.

  Può essere un errore nel codice di MPlayer _o_ nei tuoi driver _o_ nella tua

  versione di gcc. Se ritieni sia colpa di MPlayer, leggi DOCS/it/bugreports.html

  e segui le istruzioni. Non possiamo aiutarti, e non lo faremo, se non

  fornisci queste informazioni quando segnali un possibile problema.

```

Questo succede quando premo la frecceta a destra o sinistra per andare avanti o indietro con il film....

Sapreste dirmi il perchè?....

----------

## Josuke

ma con che flag lo compili?

----------

## randomaze

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> CPU: Intel  233.8 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 6)
> 
> ...
> 
> Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

 

Onestamente non credo che un processore a 233MHz (a occhiu un PPro o un PII) abbia come le SSE2.... 

Dove hai compilato mplayer?

----------

## _Rugg_

Scusa...ma che vuol dire dove....  :Embarassed: 

Intendi su che macchina...se è questo su un centrino

----------

## gutter

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> Scusa...ma che vuol dire dove.... 
> 
> Intendi su che macchina...se è questo su un centrino

 

E' un centrino con SpeedStepping   :Wink: 

----------

## _Rugg_

Sul dmesg c'è questo:

```

...

P15 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

Invalid encoded frequency

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M proces                                                                sor 1.50GHz": 

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enable                                                                d

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

p4-clockmod: Unknown p4-clockmod-capable CPU. Please send an e-mail to <linux@br                                                                odo.de>

ACPI wakeup devices: 

...

```

----------

## gutter

Forse è un problema di configurazione di modui del kernel:

Prova ad usare:

```
# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CPUFreq processor drivers

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

```

----------

## _Rugg_

Dove le trovo queste opzioni nel kernel?

----------

## _Rugg_

...Scusate la mia ignoranza...ma dove le devo provare a mettere queste opzioni?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> ...Scusate la mia ignoranza...ma dove le devo provare a mettere queste opzioni? 

 

```
make menuconfig
```

e dopo fai un controllo approfondito.

Poi all'uscita controlli nel file .config se le voci sono come quelle suggerite da gutter  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' sotto la voce ACPI/APM

----------

## _Rugg_

funge !!!   :Very Happy: 

grazie mille !!!

----------

